# Dusty Treasure



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, I told my dad I was starting to build a layout.

That was a couple days ago.

Today he presented me with a bunch of dusty boxes.
He told me not to open them till I got home.

When I did, I was blown away.

He had given me a bunch of N-scale stuff.

I'll post pics of all the stuff, but I will now show you my favourite find.....

My camera is crap, which explains the pics.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

why didn't my pics work?


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

I think I got it this time


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

They're flickr links ... flickr doesn't work nicely here. The link is a url address to flickr's page with the photo, but somehow not an address to the photo image itself. As such, you can't embed the photo/link simply using the "image tags" like other photos.

Instead, the url links themselves might work ... I'll take a look.

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bingo. You're already there!

TJ


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow your Dad sure hooked you up :thumbsup: Love the engine, I never heard of the road name but love the colors. I'll have to yahoo that one


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Yea interesting road name.

SCORE!


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Its the Ontario Northland RR.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontario_Northland_Railway :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now tell him to give you the rest.

Nice score, excellent price.:thumbsup:


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've got 30 some of those little ore cars they look great behind an old steamer or a very small road engine.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok, I couldn't resist showing you guys some more stuff.

Here's a CP loco and some random freight cars...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You had more from him?

Did he have more ore cars, like mentioned they look nice running with a bunch more.:thumbsup:


Holding out on us!
What else did he give you?


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, he gave me much much more.
I'll take some more pics over the next few days of all the pieces.

Unfortunately, I have only 1 other ore car, but the pins that hold the trucks on are snapped off and stuck in the little hole.

Thats all there was for Trains and rolling stock, but like I said theres lots more stuff.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I really like that first loco, do you know who made/makes it? I WANT ONE!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Will your dad adopt me? You better take your dad out to a very nice dinner that was really nice of him to help you that way.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

JohnAP said:


> I really like that first loco, do you know who made/makes it? I WANT ONE!!
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Actually its a repaint of a 1980's Bachman CN.

The only actual Ontario Northland Model only comes in HO so far!


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

flyvemaskin said:


> Will your dad adopt me?


If you enjoy cold Canadian winters, and hot humid Canadian summers, then I'll put in a good word. 



flyvemaskin said:


> You better take your dad out to a very nice dinner that was really nice of him to help you that way.


My dad is my boss, so I see him everyday. Plus he could cut back on having dinner.(sorry dad.)


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

*will your dad adopt me?*

 Ha Ha ha ha ha ha love it, and I was raised in the snow and cold. Ever sit in a saddle moving cattle all day in two feet of snow, and you're only 8 years old? I did, so I'm not afraid of snow and cold. I'll have to endure the humidity but it's for trains, so I can handle it.:laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

brik-el said:


> Actually its a repaint of a 1980's Bachman CN.
> 
> The only actual Ontario Northland Model only comes in HO so far!


 How was that done? Microscale decals shows no decals for Ontario Northland. Another compnay making N scale Decals?


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Conductorjoe said:


> How was that done? Microscale decals shows no decals for Ontario Northland. Another compnay making N scale Decals?


I'm pretty sure he did the re-paint and decals back in the 70's.

I have a few of the un-used ones here. The manufacturers name is and isn't there. 

I'll take a pic later for you.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok some more pics.....

This time some bridges, which need some repair work.

Enjoy...


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

brik-el said:


> I'm pretty sure he did the re-paint and decals back in the 70's.
> 
> I have a few of the un-used ones here. The manufacturers name is and isn't there.
> 
> I'll take a pic later for you.


 Maybe Micro Scale or someone else did decals back then and discontinued it. I just know they dont show one available now.
I have a few Atlas and Kato undecs for future projects and had done some research on decals.That would be a fun project to do one.

Those bridges are nice :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... that's a great collection of bridges. Quite diverse in form, too.


----------



## Mike S (Mar 6, 2012)

What a hookup...love that lift bridge. Have fun!


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Conductorjoe said:


> Maybe Micro Scale or someone else did decals back then and discontinued it. I just know they dont show one available now.


OK, the first 4 pics are of the oldest O.N.Rail decals I found.
Front and Back.

My dad had cut out the name of the company on the back, so I put a few down so that you might be able to piece it together. 
*edit*(By the way, that would be Launchpad Distributor Co. Found another piece after I posted this.)*edit*

The last 2 are the newest ones he bought. Bought he bought them in the late 80's.

The store is still there today though.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Well as I was digging through one of the boxes, I came across this set.

One was partially built, while the other wasn't.
Not all the pieces or the instructions were there, so I tried my best by looking at the picture.

The pics.....


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh okay ,It was a Canadian Company that made those. Nice.

The buildings look like Model Power coal mine kits. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Very nice selection of bridges and the "mine" kits look great!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Conductorjoe said:


> The buildings look like Model Power coal mine kits. :thumbsup:


Its made by a company named Pola.

Never heard of them, until yesterday.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mike S said:


> What a hookup...love that lift bridge. Have fun!


Your Dad is a bridge man like me.:thumbsup:

Do you know the maker on the crank up drawbridge?

Love the viaduct too.:thumbsup:



Edit,
Nice mining buildings too.:thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Alrighty, new pics..............


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's a couple of unfinished buildings......


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice...
I have the Burger King and Pizza Hut.  They are both going on my layout. I dont think those two are available any more. Have not seen them in years .


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

A site I found for those of you who want to see the Ontario Northland over the years, presented in N Scale.

http://ontarionorthlandngauge.com/


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Conductor Joe, I found those ONR decals on ebay..........

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/N-Launch-Pad...596287?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1e6c37833f


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

brik-el said:


> Conductor Joe, I found those ONR decals on ebay..........
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/N-Launch-Pad...596287?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1e6c37833f


Wow nice find. Never know what you will find on there.I am kinda reluctant to use decals that are 35 plus years old though. They would have to have been stored perfectly or could be dry and brittle. I have used 20 year old decals but never ones that old.Plus I know how they were stored.

Nice find on the Ontario Northland Website. I had never seen that Green paint scheme. Dont know that much about their past. Just been collecting some Canadian Roads rolling stock to run with CP Rail Trains.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

So I pulled some kits out last night and built them.

Here's some pics for you guys.

Maybe someday I'll get a decent camera...


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow he gave you alot of nice items. Some no longer available. 
I also have that general store from way back.  It will be on the far side of the layout down by the river.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Conductorjoe said:


> Wow nice find. Never know what you will find on there.I am kinda reluctant to use decals that are 35 plus years old though. They would have to have been stored perfectly or could be dry and brittle. I have used 20 year old decals but never ones that old.Plus I know how they were stored.



Hey Joe, some old decals you might be able to fix read this,
(if you want) you might see something that is helpful to you.

http://www.oldmodelkits.com/blog/plasitc-model-kits-how-tos/more-on-using-or-restoring-old-decals/


Brik,
Your Dad gave you some nice stuff.
Now tell him to come and build a layout too.:thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

big ed said:


> Brik,
> Your Dad gave you some nice stuff.
> Now tell him to come and build a layout too.:thumbsup:


He said he'd only help with the wiring, the rest is up to my imagination.

Hes getting me ready for when he retires, and is able to build his dream layout.
The Fictional North Hastings & Renfrew RR. Which runs through Renfrew County to the Northern part of Hastings County, here in Ontario!:thumbsup:


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:BigED thanks for the link. 
I will be making custom decals when I get my new printer.


----------

